# Matrix anabolic



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi just wanted to share my opinion on a product I just purchased, matrix anabolic shake. I just purchased a 5kg tub of the strawberry flavour after reading great reviews about the mAtrix brand and I have to say I think it tastes rotten but is this like. No pain no gain situation? Lol. What is everyone else's view on matrix nutrition?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Where did you read the reviews first of all? On the Supplement Store website by any chance? It would make sense to have lots of great reviews on there, it's their brand.

Matrix Nutrition is made by Vydex in Wales, google them and see how highly regarded they are.

Did you buy it bcos it's cheap Shamie? Most people do. There is a reason it's cheap.

We can't make our products for the price they sell things at so in relation to Extreme Nutrition - in my opinion - the formulas aren't as good, the ingredients aren't as good and the flavours aren't as good.

Phone matrix nutrition and ask to speak to their nutritionist or sports scientist, then ask him/her a few questions about the range.


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah to be honest I did buy it because it was cheap :/ I was going to go with an extreme protein but the protein content was higher in the matrix blend than in any other. I was using sci mx before as I got 2 big tubs for a cheap price and it tasted great but that is a more expensive brand. Think once the matrix is done il give extreme a go  are you guys still based in scotland?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, THEY CLAIM it's 80%, ours is 78% protein.

You'll know by how much wind you are having if you have tried both which is the most digestibility.


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I only had my first one last night and had one before and after the gym this morning and to be honest the matrix seems to be the most digestible rather than the sci mx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Possibly, I don't know about Sci-Mx, I was comparing it to Extreme Nutrition Pro-6.


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

I will def give pro 6 a go once I'm finished the matrix ana


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

You'll notice the protein content is higher

But did you notice the serving size is like 50g instead of the usual 25-30g????


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Do they publish an amino profile and have the product independently tested?


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah the serving is huge 500ml and it's so powdery even when mixed with that amount of water.i think the protein has been measured but only in the non flavoured kind :s I'm not sure though could be wrong


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

I am the same as you buddy. Got a 5kg tube to give it a go. I was out of protein and the guy was willing to ship next day so I gave it a bash. I mix the 50g with 300ml of milk and think it is fine. I tried it once with water and couldn't get it over my neck. After reading everything about it though I think this will be going else where from now on.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Any product you need to mix with milk to be able to stomach should be avoided.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dont you guys give it a second thought and ask yourselves why do i get more powder for my money,i pay more cos i wont to grow more i bet you dont pay peanuts for your gear but nutrition is far more important. if MATRIX or any other 5kg chepo bag was delivered to my house by mistake id ring the curier back and ask him come collect it,you pay for what you get and belive me you get nothing out of cheap brands end of...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wez, it's hard for me to say anything like that, bcos I own Extreme everyone thinks I'm biased.

I'm glad there are others who see this too. I feel sorry for the people who are buying this stuff and suffering from wind thinking it's bcos they are on a lot of protein - PROTEIN DOESN'T MAKE YOU FART, LOW QUALITY PROTEIN DOES!!!

Folks, if your protein is sweet, creamy and cheap you can rest assured its been made with ADULT MILK POWDER aka FULL FAT MILK PROTEIN. FFMP is not a bad product but still has all it's fat and lactose which does enhance taste and texture but causes wind due to the lactose which 20% of all white western Europeans are intolerant/allergic to, the number rises to 50% amongst Africans, Caribbean's and Asians/Arabs too.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

wezo said:


> Dont you guys give it a second thought and ask yourselves why do i get more powder for my money,i pay more cos i wont to grow more i bet you dont pay peanuts for your gear but nutrition is far more important. if MATRIX or any other 5kg chepo bag was delivered to my house by mistake id ring the curier back and ask him come collect it,you pay for what you get and belive me you get nothing out of cheap brands end of...


that's it in a nutshell for me, the cheapest protein and vits are fine because they are all the same, but they don't apply the same logic to their gear! If only there were more people like you


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

I have since changed my protein and bought an extreme whey blueberry cheesecake which I am now nearly finished, it is outstanding flavour wise and mixes brilliantly with water looking forward to starting my tub of chocolate this week. I will never buy a cheaper whey protein again I'm an extreme man now and a very happy customer


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure I speak for everyone else in the industry here when I say I have lost count of how many times this scenario and rationale comes up.

As in "But I can get a big tub of X,Y,Z for £££s less?!

The reason for this is glaringly obvious to myself, it's not as good, no really...it isn't.

Everyone seems to ask and question the quality of even the smallest amount of gear but so many have no issues at all with buying a barrow load of protein powder for two balloons and a tin whistle. :faint:

As a previous poster has correctly stated how important nutrition is this does not compute to have this mindset to me.

Now, to use an anology I have used for long and weary....

If I was to have 2 fillet steaks for sale, right in front of you, same size and one was markedly cheaper would you not ask why? Regardless of what reasoning I came up with for the seemingly identical fillet steak being cheaper would you not be a touch suspicious?


----------



## XXIIIVIIAJR (Mar 15, 2013)

Come on guys matrix isn't the best tasting but it does the job. I've tried sci-mx and that stuff is a joke .... Packaging making you think your getting more than you actually are. Maxi muscle is good the probation but its too expensive, so after some of my mates advised me I tried the gaspari myofusion - the new one with the Danone active ingredients (sarcastic tones) that gave me an onset of not being able to leave the toilet and I think that stuff (for me) is the worst protein by far. Then after reading men's health and muscle and fitness I thought I'd give opts nutrition a go , the whey protein chocolate mint... Yeah it's nice tasting and gives 24g of protein but its expensive for the amount you get. Did anyone watch the documentary on watchdog about all these gym supplements ? There's no conclusive proof that they work (according to the bbc). For me and my lifestyle I need some protein shakes that are good for on the go and fill you up, I got matrix and finished a banana flavour ... It tasted like sawdust but I noticed I put on the size I wanted to and I decided to stick to it. As long as you eat healthy the protein drinks surely only help that little bit more ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You put on size, was it lean or were you softer?


----------



## crying freeman (Jul 4, 2010)

Extreme said:


> You put on size, was it lean or were you softer?


First off just to say Hi as this is my first post and secondly I'm not trolling, thirdly although I'm new on here I've been training for 7 years nearly now, so I'm not new to protein powders.

I've used pro-10, myprotein, ON, Phd and loads of others over the years, but as times are hard now you do look for the best bang for your buck.

I'm on my 3rd tub of this stuff and this is all I use no creatine no L-glutamine and lol no roids. I have seen an increase in lean muscle mass for definite. I know it's not my diet as this is the same week in week out, I'm bit of a routine freak like that. Admittedly I'm am trying a new training routine. I haven't experienced and bad wind etc at all and I have a shake apon waking, one after training and one mid morning on the occasion I don't have any quark or turkey steaks.

This is just my opinion of course, oh and for me the strawberry tastes fine no better no worse than any of the above shakes.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My, this is a strange first post.

Welcome to Musclechat, what made you resurrect a post from 5 months ago as a first post?

I know the guy who owned Matrix, I know the guy who did their website too, lets just say they're glad to have sold the site and Matrix brand. I don't know if the new owners have had it analysed yet but I know the old ones did and never made the analysis public for some strange reason or other.


----------

